# HID bulb break-in period?



## greatbasin1620 (Dec 30, 2005)

What's the break-in period on a HID bulb?

A buddy of mine got a HS 35w HID, and brand new, there's yellowish tinges on certain sections of the outside of the beam.

I remember reading, on here, that it takes time for the bulb to break-in, but I couldn't find it when I searched.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## XeVision (Dec 30, 2005)

greatbasin1620 said:


> What's the break-in period on a HID bulb?
> 
> A buddy of mine got a HS 35w HID, and brand new, there's yellowish tinges on certain sections of the outside of the beam.
> 
> ...


 
50 to 100 hours on time for Name brand 4200K bulbs. GE, Osram or Philips.


----------



## greatbasin1620 (Dec 30, 2005)

XV,

Thanks for the information.

I don't know what bulb they put in the HS, but I left it on for about 2 hours this morning (48 to 98 more hours to go).

Is this break-in period the same for automotive applications, or is their ballasts and/or bulbs different?


----------



## XeVision (Dec 30, 2005)

greatbasin1620 said:


> XV, Is this break-in period the same for automotive applications, or is their ballasts and/or bulbs different?


 
If its an OEM Philips, Osram or GE D2S 4200K bulb (if there are some yellow areas it is 4200K bulb) then its the same game for Automotive or others. The only way to accelerate this process is to drive the bulb at higher wattage.


----------

